# Youtube to Mobile – convert video in easy steps



## nithinks (Jun 1, 2010)

Source : *www.mytechyard.com/2010/05/youtube-to-mobile-convert-video-in-easy-steps/

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/logo-1.jpg

Hope this writeup helps many guys who are crazy watching videos over the web and in the mobile!

Before you guys start, make sure that you have following softwares installed in your system
- KLite codec pack. *www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=5597&s=775
- Prism Video Converter . *www.nchsoftware.com/prism/prismpsetup.exe
- Internet Explorer (open youtube only in IE)

Steps :
- Open your favorite video in youtube let it stream completely.

- Open the internet temporary file list by clicking internet options->Temporary Internet Files->Settings->View files

- Sort the files by size. Select the file with the name “videoplayback”

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/tempfiles.jpg

- Copy the file to desktop.

- Rename file to something.flv

Double click on the file to test the video.

- Open prism video converter.
- Open the renamed FLV file.
- Convert the video to 3GP in one easy step.
- Copy the video to Mobile!!!

This requires just two softwares, Klite and Prism video converter. Both are free!


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 6, 2010)

In linux, simply navigate to /tmp and the file you are viewing will be named something like Flashauw7234.. copy it somewhere when streaming is done and you can open it with a media player of your choice.. I personally prefer vlc.


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

helpful tutorial thanq


----------



## nithinks (Jun 7, 2010)

blackhole said:


> helpful tutorial thanq



Most welcome


----------



## maggiena (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you very much. i have looking for this for a long time.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2010)

It's the best method I found to download youtube video - it's by one of our member _Cybertonic_.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials...ectly-without-any-softwear-2.html#post1283712

After downloading the video convert it to any format you like ( mp4, divx, 3gp etc. ) using Super 2010 or iwsoft free video converter ( thanks _ ssk_the_gr8_ for this app
Free Video Converter: convert video files easily, AVI FLV WMV MP4 MKV MOV converter.

Anyway thanks OP for his tutorial.


----------

